
Cougars almost never attack humans. But here are possible reasons this one did - curtis
https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/22/us/cougar-attack-reasons-why-trnd/index.html
======
Nomentatus
False title. Cougars almost never attack _adult_ humans. They are known to
target, and kill human children, where I live. The reporter misunderstood why
the attack was said to be unusual. Or more likely someone else wrote the
headline, and took ten seconds to do it. Yet this distortion of fact,
multiplied by millions of readers, might result in a few children's deaths
that could have been avoided by a headline that didn't go beyond what the
author knew.

